# armband number holder & record book



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

I've been pretty happy with these. They're inexpensive and relatively minimal/unobtrusive. I keep several in my ring tote and have added thin self-adhesive felt furniture circles to the back to add a little friction that helps keep them in place on my arm.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a few arm bands but usually use rubber bands - with multiple dogs it is just easier to swap out numbers with the rubber bands than taking the holders on & off.

For keeping overview track of judges/shows/scores and sites, I use an Excel spreadsheet which is also my schedule for the year (the dog & judge tabs are carried forward while the schedule tab is new each year).

For keeping track of what is needed to work on, what went well and notes on judges & sites that are my personal reflections (such as reasons I would not show under a judge ever again) I use EverNote (online notebooks); this is more secure than my spreadsheets. I use Smart Draw software for weekly and monthly training session overviews that I may or may not upload to Evernote.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Same as Sharon - I use Excel. 

Armbands - I just use two rubber bands, notch the paper so it stays put, and that's it.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I noticed at events I've been to in the last year, that even very experienced competitors seemed to be just using rubber bands to hold the number.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I use rubber bands... alway have.
I use J & J competition books to record my stuff. It is the perfect sized books for my dog bag and I like the format. I have all of Titan's in there and it is nice to go back and see scores and breakdowns.


----------

